# Uber driver fatally shot in Inglewood, Be careful out there!



## f1ken (Jan 6, 2015)

http://abc7.com/news/uber-driver-fatally-shot-in-inglewood/1255088/


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

f1ken said:


> http://abc7.com/news/uber-driver-fatally-shot-in-inglewood/1255088/


Yeah, just saw this developing story in L.A. Considering there are thousands of cars now with UBER stickers in the windows that don't actually work for UBER anymore (many drivers quit), we'll have to wait and see if this driver was on an UBER job.

The crime scene is given as 3700 w. 109th St. Inglewood. This is a very dense area of narrow blocks and narrow streets. This is a no go zone for me anyway, just like most of South Central L.A. A LYFT driver was recently killed by a drunk driver about 10 blocks away on Doty and 120th St. It's a bad neighborhood.

Unfortunately, people get shot dead in L.A. and surrounding cities all to often. Violent crime is up over 20% in Los Angeles this year alone. So, yes, as the poster stated, "Be careful out there!"


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

The trade dress was in wrong location of the windshield (middle), so may be another fake driver.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

f1ken said:


> http://abc7.com/news/uber-driver-fatally-shot-in-inglewood/1255088/


Now that uber drivers are being shot, killed and robbed you guys are starting to become true taxi cab driver's.


----------



## Chance Phillips (Mar 2, 2016)

Real Uber driver or not, still a tragedy


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Now that uber drivers are being shot, killed and robbed you guys are starting to become true taxi cab driver's.


They murder and rob pizza delivery drivers.
Dealing with the public has risks.
Leaving your house has risks.


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

f1ken said:


> http://abc7.com/news/uber-driver-fatally-shot-in-inglewood/1255088/


KTLA reporting UBER driver, only 27, was on duty.

http://ktla.com/2016/03/21/uber-driver-fatally-shot-while-on-duty-in-inglewood-shooter-at-large/


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SafeT said:


> The trade dress was in wrong location of the windshield (middle), so may be another fake driver.


Why 6 rounds through the hood ?
Those rounds have to go through hood,firewall,and dash to hit vehicle occupant.


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

was the shooter aiming for the U


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

riChElwAy said:


> was the shooter aiming for the U


Someone died, and you have non funny jokes, smh


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

SafeT said:


> The trade dress was in wrong location of the windshield (middle), so may be another fake driver.


Nothe necessarily...I've seen Uber drivers around here with their U's in the rear for some odd reason.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Why 6 rounds through the hood ?
> Those rounds have to go through hood,firewall,and dash to hit vehicle occupant.


Probably busy checking his backside and squeezing them off wildly.
The grouping sure looks like wanted to kill.Today your life means nothing on the street.


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

Here's some updated news:

http://homicide.latimes.com/post/andre-jamal-bayyan/


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

LADriver said:


> I, am seriously bothered by this killing because I'm a 3 year freakin' L.A. UBERX driver trying to make a living in this SHIT-HOLE CITY while these gang bangers go about their business of killing innocent people!!! Where THE FVCK are the city leaders? I can't imagine the heartbreak his family is going through!
> 
> Here's some updated news:
> 
> http://homicide.latimes.com/post/andre-jamal-bayyan/


Thanks for the update, still not much info in there though. I think the main people want to know was this random, did they know the guy, gang related etc. Also did he get robbed? or was he just shot. Either way its a tragedy,


----------

